# 4500 Generator



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Should I get it??
What all can I expect to run off of it?
Air, micro ect...
Stephanie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I know nothing about generators but I believe more info is needed. Make, model no.
Have a link to it?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Should I get it??
> What all can I expect to run off of it?
> Air, micro ect...
> Stephanie


Hard to say without some more details.
Based on the price, my first guess is this is not one you'd be happy with.
It sounds like it is prolly a contractor style gennerator and it will be both heavy and loud.

BTW: How you been doin?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Should I get it??
> What all can I expect to run off of it?
> Air, micro ect...
> Stephanie


No. LOUD!

My 2c

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

4500 watt generator for $399 is a deal. Almost too good to be true. I would check the noise level and how clean the power is.

just a suggestion

good luck

Thor


----------

